# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چرا ظرفیت دانشگاه ازاد پایین اومده

## زنذگی زیباست

چرا بعضی از دانشگاهها که پارسال پرستاری پذیرش داشتن امسال ندارن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چرا ظرفیتا اومئه پاییییین؟؟
وای من فقط امیدم ب دانشگاه بندرگز گلستان بود ک اونم امسال پذیرش پرستاری نداره.مگه میشه اخههههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

Uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## khaan

احتمالا در نیم سال دوم پذیرش بگیرن

----------


## dadash

از کجا فهمیدین که ظرفیت کاهش یافته یا .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مگه دفترچه آزاد 95 اومده؟؟؟
اگه اومده لطفا لینکشو بذارین

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

فعلا منتظر دفترچه دوم باشید

----------


## dadash

> فعلا منتظر دفترچه دوم باشید


پس دفترچه اول کووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> از کجا فهمیدین که ظرفیت کاهش یافته یا .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مگه دفترچه آزاد 95 اومده؟؟؟
> اگه اومده لطفا لینکشو بذارین


اره اومده برو توو سایت دانشگاه ازاد.دفترچه رو دانلود کن

----------


## مهسـا

> پس دفترچه اول کووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


سایت ازمون که برین نوشته کد رشته و محل دانشگاهی دفترچه چاپی خاصی نداره

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> فعلا منتظر دفترچه دوم باشید


مگه دفترچه دومم میاد؟؟؟؟کی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ALI.F

اره متاسفانه اکثر شهرها تو رشته هایی مث پرستاری و....دیگه دانشجو جذب نمیکنن..من خودم تو سطح استان فارس نگاه کردم فقط دو تا شهرش پرستاری میگیره پارسال همه ی شهرها پرستاری میگرفت که این که خدا به داد همه برسه چه امسال چه سال های اینده...با این وضعیت شاید سال دیگه همین دو شهرم پذیرش نداشته باشن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

من با تراز 6992 چیکار کنم خب :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  پارسال فقط بندرگز با این تراز قبولی داشته و امسال...........

----------


## last shot

برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد 95 بروید به لینک زیر:
مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

----------


## dadash

دوستان
چرا ظرفیت مثلا پزشکی مثل سال قبل نوشته اردبیل 2 نفر زن ومرد      یا   تبریز پزشکی 2 نفر مرد و زن  !!
مگه دانشگاه از مهر شروع نمیشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یعنی با 2 نفر کلاس تشکیل میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهسـا

> دوستان
> چرا ظرفیت مثلا پزشکی مثل سال قبل نوشته اردبیل 2 نفر زن ومرد      یا   تبریز پزشکی 2 نفر مرد و زن  !!
> مگه دانشگاه از مهر شروع نمیشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یعنی با 2 نفر کلاس تشکیل میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟


اون عدد 2که ظرفیت نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dadash

> اون عدد 2که ظرفیت نیست


ببخشید پس تعداد ظرفیت رو از کجا پیدا کنیم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهسـا

> ببخشید پس تعداد ظرفیت رو از کجا پیدا کنیم؟؟؟؟؟


نزدن پارسالم نزده بودن

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> ببخشید پس تعداد ظرفیت رو از کجا پیدا کنیم؟؟؟؟؟


ازاد تعداد رو نمیزنه اما وقتی از تعداد دانشکده ها کم شده مشخصه ظرفیت رو کاهش دادن

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> خدایی تنکابونو نباید حذف میکردن دیگه


شما ترازتون چنده؟؟
امیدوارم دیگه ترازای قبولی رو افزایش ندن :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## dadash

> ازاد تعداد رو نمیزنه اما وقتی از تعداد دانشکده ها کم شده مشخصه ظرفیت رو کاهش دادن


ممنون
یه سوال دیگه دارم
مازاد خودگردان آزاد با خود آزاد چه تفوتی دارن؟؟؟؟؟


شهریه مازاد از خود آزاد زیاده؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> ممنون
> یه سوال دیگه دارم
> مازاد خودگردان آزاد با خود آزاد چه تفوتی دارن؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> شهریه مازاد از خود آزاد زیاده؟؟؟؟؟؟


فرقش فک کنم تو شهریه هستش فقط ک مازاد گرونتره

----------


## somi

پرستاری خلخال هوشبری سراب همه رو حذف کردن

----------


## iamshakh

نترسین امسال خیلیا میرن سپاه.احتمال داره این باعث افزایش ظرفیت ازاد شه.

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> نترسین امسال خیلیا میرن سپاه.احتمال داره این باعث افزایش ظرفیت ازاد شه.


ینی چی میرن سپاه؟؟

----------


## nilofar76

میشه لینک دانلکد دفترچه ازاد رو بزارین..

----------


## sahar7

وای خدایا دارم سکته میزنم چرا این جوری شده من منتظر ازاد مهابادو تویسرکان بودم که امسال پرستاری نداره! من ترازم 7162 پس کجارو بزنم که صد درصد بیارم.

----------


## مهسـا

> میشه لینک دانلکد دفترچه ازاد رو بزارین..


http://78.109.199.243/Content/Help/Help.pdf

----------


## sahar7

توروخدا مشاوری چیزی تو انجمن نیس که به ما کمک کنه؟! از دلشوره دارم میمیرم

----------


## dr.lisans

از طرف مشاور



داوطلبان عزیز چند مورد را در نظر داشته باشند1- باحذف برخی کد رشته ها مانند پزشکی  زاهدان،کازرون/پرستاری کازرون ،آباده و.... طوری انتخاب رشته کنید که احتمال قبولی شما بالا باشد2- باایجاد چنین وضعیتی حداکثر انتخاب ها را در دولتی انجام داده باشید ومنتظر ازاد نمانید3-احتمال اصلاحیه برای ازاد وود دارد لذا منتظر بمانید ودر روزهای اول ثبت نکنید4-اعتراض های خود را در سایت مرکز آزمون درج کنید5-باتوجه به افزایش ترازهمه ی داوطلبان در کنکور سال 95 مواظب باشید دقیقا مانند سال 94 انتخاب رشته برای ازاد نکنید بلکه کمی انتخاب هایتان را پائین تر هم بیاورید

----------


## dr.lisans

تاسف تاسف تاسف

----------


## mina62

سلام واسه دانشگاه ازاد چنتا حق انتخاب داریم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khatte2

> سلام واسه دانشگاه ازاد چنتا حق انتخاب داریم؟؟؟؟؟


رشته های با آزمون 20 انتخاب

----------


## mina62

اونایی که زده ظرفیت مازاد و پردیس خودگردان چی؟؟؟؟


> رشته های با آزمون 20 انتخاب

----------


## iamshakh

جز همینه.20تا کلا یا 22 اخبار دقیق نشنیدم.

----------


## sahar7

من دارم دیونه میشم پارسال تراز زیر گروه یکم 6926 بود! پارسال مهابادو میاوردم اما الان نداره و کلیم ظرفیت کم شده! خدایا خودت کمکم کن.دارم روانی میشم

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> من دارم دیونه میشم پارسال تراز زیر گروه یکم 6926 بود! پارسال مهابادو میاوردم اما الان نداره و کلیم ظرفیت کم شده! خدایا خودت کمکم کن.دارم روانی میشم


پارسال چرا شرکت نکردی و نرفتی؟؟؟؟

----------


## sahar7

> پارسال چرا شرکت نکردی و نرفتی؟؟؟؟


پارسال ریزش رتبه م خیلی زیاد بود گفتم منی که انقد کم خوندم این جور شد میمونم سال بعد بترکونم! امه فقط چهار هزار رتبه م کم شد!

----------


## rezagmi

> ممنون
> یه سوال دیگه دارم
> مازاد خودگردان آزاد با خود آزاد چه تفوتی دارن؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> شهریه مازاد از خود آزاد زیاده؟؟؟؟؟؟


مازاد شهریه دوبل پرداخت میکنه

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام واسه دانشگاه ازاد چنتا حق انتخاب داریم؟؟؟؟؟


20تا

----------


## rezagmi

> اونایی که زده ظرفیت مازاد و پردیس خودگردان چی؟؟؟؟


اونا هم با آزمون هستند دیگه
کلا 20تا

----------


## somi

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): اینجوری ک قبولی سراسری راحت تر از ازاده ازاد هیجارو نداره ک

----------


## rezagmi

کاهش یا افزایش ظرفیت گرفتن یا نگرفتن دانشجو در یک واحد خاص تماما با نظر وزارت بهداشت انجام میشه 
اگر رشته محل مورد نظر ار منظر ارزشیابی کیفی فاقد استاندادهای لازم ارائه رشته باشه و یا نیازهای منطقه در چند سال آینده بر اساس منطقه آمایشی تامین شده باشه جذب صورت نمیگیره.قرار نیست   به هر قیمتی حتی اشباع شدن رشته دانشجو بگیرن که :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dr_farid

رشته های علوم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد ( پرستاری و پزشکی و ...) مثل بقیه رشته ها نیست که راحت دانشجو بگیرن و زیر نظر وزارت علوم هست. دانشجو های آزاد باید برای آموزش های عملی و کارورزی بیمارستان داشته باشن که احتمالا در برخی مناطق دیگه ظرفیت پذیرش رو نداشتن امسال.شاید از بهمن بتونن دوباره بگیرن

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> کاهش یا افزایش ظرفیت گرفتن یا نگرفتن دانشجو در یک واحد خاص تماما با نظر وزارت بهداشت انجام میشه 
> اگر رشته محل مورد نظر ار منظر ارزشیابی کیفی فاقد استاندادهای لازم ارائه رشته باشه و یا نیازهای منطقه در چند سال آینده بر اساس منطقه آمایشی تامین شده باشه جذب صورت نمیگیره.قرار نیست   به هر قیمتی حتی اشباع شدن رشته دانشجو بگیرن که


پس چطور ظرفیت مازاد زیاد کردن؟؟؟عادیا رو برداشتن و بجاش مازاد اضافه کردن!!!!اینا فقط دنبال پولن...وزیر بهداشت گفته بود ک ظرفیت زیاد میشه اما اون تعداد رو فقط اختصاص دادن به مازاد ک بتونن پول بیشتری بدست بیارن...دختر و پسرایه بیکار ماهم مجبورن.چون الان کار فقط توو رشته های پزشکی هست و بس!!!

----------


## ALI.F

> پارسال ریزش رتبه م خیلی زیاد بود گفتم منی که انقد کم خوندم این جور شد میمونم سال بعد بترکونم! امه فقط چهار هزار رتبه م کم شد!


امسال خوندی که فقط چارهزارتا کم شدی؟اشتباه کردی دیگه همون پارسال با کله قبولت میکردن الکی فقط خودتو زجر دادی!

----------


## rezagmi

> پس چطور ظرفیت مازاد زیاد کردن؟؟؟عادیا رو برداشتن و بجاش مازاد اضافه کردن!!!!اینا فقط دنبال پولن...وزیر بهداشت گفته بود ک ظرفیت زیاد میشه اما اون تعداد رو فقط اختصاص دادن به مازاد ک بتونن پول بیشتری بدست بیارن...دختر و پسرایه بیکار ماهم مجبورن.چون الان کار فقط توو رشته های پزشکی هست و بس!!!


مازاد اسمش مازاده باو  ظرفیتش اونقدرها هم که فکر میکنی نیست تو کلاس ما جمعا 3 نفر مازاد بود که یکیشون تو تکمیل ظرفیت عادی اردبیل آورد
وجود ظرفیت مازاد کمک میکنه شهریه افراد پذیرش عادی در طول تحصیل ثابت بمونه

----------


## rezagmi

> رشته های علوم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد ( پرستاری و پزشکی و ...) مثل بقیه رشته ها نیست که راحت دانشجو بگیرن و زیر نظر وزارت علوم هست. دانشجو های آزاد باید برای آموزش های عملی و کارورزی بیمارستان داشته باشن که احتمالا در برخی مناطق دیگه ظرفیت پذیرش رو نداشتن امسال.شاید از بهمن بتونن دوباره بگیرن


وزارت علوم نه وزارت بهداشت

----------


## ALI.F

> اینجوری ک قبولی سراسری راحت تر از ازاده ازاد هیجارو نداره ک


کلا امسال تراز همه زیاد شده و  قبولی ها در هر رشته ای سخته..هیچ کس نمیدونه چی پیش میاد ازادم که دیگه فاتتحش خوندس جوری بشه همه با تراز بالای هفت هزار امسال پذیرش شن!

----------


## iamshakh

دوستانوقتی یه دانشگاه حذف میشه،سعی میکنن ظرفیت دانشگاه نزدیکشو افزایش بدن نترسین.مازادم تغییر ظرفیت نداده.الکی خودتون رو نترسونین.با هر ترازی که پارسال قبول شدن،دقیقا امسال هم قبول میشن.

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> دوستانوقتی یه دانشگاه حذف میشه،سعی میکنن ظرفیت دانشگاه نزدیکشو افزایش بدن نترسین.مازادم تغییر ظرفیت نداده.الکی خودتون رو نترسونین.با هر ترازی که پارسال قبول شدن،دقیقا امسال هم قبول میشن.


خب من پارسال با تراز نزدیک من واحد بندر گز قبولی داشته که امسال حذف شده و واحدایه دیگه استان گلستان فک نمیکنم با تراز من قبولی داشته باشن :Yahoo (17):

----------


## amir7495

دوستان  این قضیه ای که امسال هی میگن ترازا بالا رفته یعنی چی؟بر چه مبنایی اینو میگن؟

----------


## iamshakh

> دوستان  این قضیه ای که امسال هی میگن ترازا بالا رفته یعنی چی؟بر چه مبنایی اینو میگن؟


زر میزنن توجه نکن.

----------


## After4Ever

> زر میزنن توجه نکن.




احتمال زیاد تراز نسبت به سال قبل افزایش داره
زابل ، تنکابن ، کازرون ....

----------


## ammir

البته نمیشه با قطعیت گفت ظرفیت کم شده 
چون همه دانشگاه ها برخلاف پارسال مازاد پزشکی میگیرن

----------


## shahab74

> البته نمیشه با قطعیت گفت ظرفیت کم شده 
> چون همه دانشگاه ها برخلاف پارسال مازاد پزشکی میگیرن


ولی دوست عزیز فعلا این طور که پیداست ظرفیت ها کم شده الان همون مازاد پزشکی چند نفر قراره بگیرن؟؟؟(حتما قراره 4 تا 5 نفر بیشتر بگیرن این طور که پیداست هر دانشگاه ) و از اون طرف بعضی از دانشگاه ها که تا پارسال پرستاری میگرفتن الان برای ترم مهر نمیگیرن فعلا (حالا انشاالله که برای ترم بهمن اعلام میکنه چون واقعا حق خیلی از بچه ها ضایع میشه)برای مثال همین استان محل زندگی خودم سمنان پارسال پرستاری هم شاهرود میگرفت (تازه ظرفیت مازاد هم حتی گرفت)هم سمنان هم عادی گرفت هم مازاد ولی امسال فقط پرستاری داره خود دانشگاه آزاد سمنان برمیداره اصلا اسمی از دانشگاه شاهرود نیومده خب همین باعث بالا رفتن تراز ها نمیشه و افزایش رقابت!!!!فقط امیدوارم هر چی میشه آخرش باعث خوشحالی دوستان کنکوری بشه.

----------


## likeastatue

> من دارم دیونه میشم پارسال تراز زیر گروه یکم 6926 بود! پارسال مهابادو میاوردم اما الان نداره و کلیم ظرفیت کم شده! خدایا خودت کمکم کن.دارم روانی میشم


نگران نباشید
نیمه اول مهر تکمیل ظرفیت میذارن پذیرشش هم بیشتر هم قبولیش راحت تره فقط فرقش قیمته که بالاست :Yahoo (39):

----------


## reza1995

دانشگاه ازاد  پرستاری تا رتبه چند میگیره؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> نگران نباشید
> نیمه اول مهر تکمیل ظرفیت میذارن پذیرشش هم بیشتر هم قبولیش راحت تره فقط فرقش قیمته که بالاست


اتفاقا پارسال تکمیل ظرفیت تراز رو زیادتر کرده بودن!

----------


## likeastatue

دوستان
پرستاری مشهد یا سبزوار ویا خراسان ج و ش
(عادی ن مازاد)
 منطقه دو تا چ حدود رتبه ای احتمال قبولی هست؟
+فقط ی بار میشه از سهمیه بسیج استفاده کرد؟
اتاق و هوشبری و علوم ازمایشگاهی چی؟
کدومشون بهتره
من کلی سوال دارم

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> دوستان
> پرستاری مشهد یا سبزوار ویا خراسان ج و ش
> (عادی ن مازاد)
>  منطقه دو تا چ حدود رتبه ای احتمال قبولی هست؟
> +فقط ی بار میشه از سهمیه بسیج استفاده کرد؟
> اتاق و هوشبری و علوم ازمایشگاهی چی؟
> کدومشون بهتره
> من کلی سوال دارم


 برید سایت هیوا تراز قوبلی پارسال این رشته ها رو زده...

----------


## shahab74

> دوستان
> پرستاری مشهد یا سبزوار ویا خراسان ج و ش
> (عادی ن مازاد)
>  منطقه دو تا چ حدود رتبه ای احتمال قبولی هست؟
> +فقط ی بار میشه از سهمیه بسیج استفاده کرد؟
> اتاق و هوشبری و علوم ازمایشگاهی چی؟
> کدومشون بهتره
> من کلی سوال دارم


تا اون جایی که من اطلاع دارم در مورد بسیج فعال اگر الان بیایی برای دانشگاه آزاد استفاده کنی و قبول شی با استفاده از بسیج فعالت بعدا دیگه نمیتونی از بسیج فعالت استفاده کنی (چون یک بار قبول شدی و سهمیه تو میسوزه)ولی اگر خدایی نکرده اومدی استفاده کردی و آخرش هم قبول نشدی بازم میتونی ازش استفاده کنی

----------


## somi

> کلا امسال تراز همه زیاد شده و  قبولی ها در هر رشته ای سخته..هیچ کس نمیدونه چی پیش میاد ازادم که دیگه فاتتحش خوندس جوری بشه همه با تراز بالای هفت هزار امسال پذیرش شن!


همچی خیلی سخت شده امسال  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ghorveh12

تروخدا جواب بدید, ایا من با تراز۸۲۰۰ و بسیجی فعال میتونم یکی از سه رشته اصلی رو هر کجا باشه قبول شم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

تو دفترچه چرا پرستاری تاکستان و ابهر نبود دارم شاخ در میارم :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

همه دانشگاه ها برداشتن یه مازاد زدن که پوله بیشتری بگیرن ظرفیتا که اینطوری کم میشه چه مازادی ملتو گول میزنن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## ALI.F

> همچی خیلی سخت شده امسال


از فردا شروع کن بخون دوباره..دیگه جای ریسک کردن نداریم

----------


## ALI.F

> تروخدا جواب بدید, ایا من با تراز۸۲۰۰ و بسیجی فعال میتونم یکی از سه رشته اصلی رو هر کجا باشه قبول شم؟؟؟؟؟


.نه نمیتونید ولی باز شانستونو امتحان کنید

----------


## sahar7

خدا به همه مون رحم کنه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

یکی جواب بده لطفا یعنی نبود یا من ندیدم؟

----------


## sahar_1366

چرا رشته های پزشکی بعضی از دانشگاه ها که تراز پایین داشت حذف شده. مثل تنکابن. پارسال هم این طوری بود آیا ؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> تروخدا جواب بدید, ایا من با تراز۸۲۰۰ و بسیجی فعال میتونم یکی از سه رشته اصلی رو هر کجا باشه قبول شم؟؟؟؟؟


سلام ، نه چون پارسال که به قول بعضیا بهتر بود برای داروسازی با تراز 8950 و 9000 قبول شدن و برای پزشکی 9100 و بالاتر آخرین قبولی ها بودند.

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

من دیروز سایت ازمون در مورد ظرفیتها و شهریه مازاد پرسیدم.گفتن شهریه مازاد مث شهریه پردیس سراسری هستش و ظرفیتها اعلام نمیشه

ولی مگه شهریه پدریس سالی 4500000نیستش؟؟؟تا اونجایی ک من میدونم ازاد عادی شهریش شاید یک سالش از این مبلغ بیشتر باشه حالا چ برسه ب مازاد!!

----------


## amir200012

> تروخدا جواب بدید, ایا من با تراز۸۲۰۰ و بسیجی فعال میتونم یکی از سه رشته اصلی رو هر کجا باشه قبول شم؟؟؟؟؟


پارسال من 8600بودم با بسیجی فعال هیجا قبول نشدم-بسیجی فعال اونچنانی تاثیر نداره

----------


## samira-27

دانشگاه دولتی الان جواب نمیده شما میخوای برای دانشگاه آزاد پول خرج کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sahar95

> خب من پارسال با تراز نزدیک من واحد بندر گز قبولی داشته که امسال حذف شده و واحدایه دیگه استان گلستان فک نمیکنم با تراز من قبولی داشته باشن


خب انتخابش چ جوریه؟؟؟ کدا کدوماست ؟؟؟ یکی جواب لطفا...؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> خب انتخابش چ جوریه؟؟؟ کدا کدوماست ؟؟؟ یکی جواب لطفا...؟


راستش یادم نمیاد واسه امسالم هنوز انتخاب نکردم!ولی فک کنم باید کد محل و کد رشته رو وارد کنی..میشه یه عکس بفرستی از فرم انتخاب رشته؟؟؟اصن یادم نمیاد چجوری بود :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## hosseinsis

چون تعداد معترضين به دانشگاه ازاد زياد شده

----------

